# A célpont kényszerítés alá vonható.



## melat4521

Van egy anime (Psycho-Pass), amiben van egy fegyver (The Dominator). Röviden: A fegyver elemzi a célpontjának mentális állapotát(hogy bűnöző lehet-e), majd az alapján megállapítja, hogy a felhasználó lelőheti-e a célpontot. Sok nyelvre leszinkronizálták, leírom az angolt és németet:

*Crime Coefficient: under 60. Enforcement action not required. The trigger is now locked.
Crime Coefficient: 265. Enforcement action required. Trigger safety now released.*

*Kriminalkoeffizient: unter 60. Kein Objekt für eine Vollstreckung. Auslöser wird gesperrt.
Kriminalkoeffizient: 265. Objekt für eine Vollstreckung. Sicherung wird gelöst.*

Magyar szinkron nincsen, csak -kétes eredetű- felirat:

*Bűnelkövetői együttható: 60 alatt. Kényszer alkalmazása szükségtelen. Biztosító zárva.
Bűnelkövetői együttható: 265. A célpont kényszerítés alá vonható. Biztosító kioldva.*

Mit gondoltok róla, elég magyaros és hivatalos? Hogyan lehetne másképpen?


----------



## Zsanna

Számomra úgy tűnik, hogy az "enforcement action" a fő gond. 
Ezt meg lehetne oldani egyszerű "büntetés"-sel is (ami lehet _szükséges_/_nem szükséges_), de nem tudom, hogy illik-e a szövegkörnyezetbe.
(Az ilyenkor vonzó "büntetés alkalmazása" szerintem fölöslegesen bonyolítaná a helyzetet.)


----------



## melat4521

Igen amúgy, az volt a gond. Hát az a célpont kényszerítés alá vonható eléggé illik az animébe, a tagadására meg az, hogy a célpont kényszerítése szükségtelen. Legalábbis ez a véleményem.


----------



## Zsanna

Az lehet, hogy illik bele, de a magyarba kevésbé.  Én pl. első olvasásra abszolút nem értettem, hogy az mit akar jelenteni.


----------



## francisgranada

Miért nem jó a "Kényszer alkalmazása szükséges" ?

"A célpont kényszerítés alá vonható" - azonkívül hogy nyakatekert - szerintem nem is jelenti azt, hogy "Enforcement action required".


----------



## franknagy

> Bűnelkövetői együttható: 60 alatt. Kényszer alkalmazása szükségtelen. Biztosító zárva.
> Bűnelkövetői együttható: 265. A célpont kényszerítés alá vonható. Biztosító kioldva.


Az idézet nagyon jó példája a _bürokratikus rendőrségi bikkfanyelvnek_.
A köznyelvben természetesen nem beszélnek így.


----------

